# My law enforcement brothers



## BronzeVessel (Apr 8, 2009)

Im attempting to relocate from Michigan to Texas, and start a career in law enforcement. Its taking far to long to get a call from michigan agencies, mostly due to the economy here. 

I have applied to a couple of agencies in other states, at the request of friends and family, but i honestly would prefer to relocate to Texas.  Unfortunately, im having some difficulty getting a leg in the door with agencies. Possibly due to my current location, as with my other attempts with other states. I understand how difficult it is to insure a square opportunity while living in another state. If there are any brothers within any Texas law enforcement agency, who could provide alittle assistance, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## TCShelton (Apr 8, 2009)

Try Dallas and Ft Worth.  They are always hiring, particularly if you have experience.  Pay is decent too.


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 8, 2009)

was gonna say the same thing.  Dallas is hurting.  McKinney is looking for officers, or was.  The Chief in McKinney is a Mason, in fact he is the Venerable Master this year at the Valley of Dallas


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Apr 8, 2009)

San Antonio PD has NOW HIRING signs all over town. I almost signed up when I lost my job in early February.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Apr 8, 2009)

Have you any training, or certifications in Law Enforcement? Texas does require a certification program and licensure to be an active Peace Officer. Many of the larger cities provide an academy for you to attend, as well as Texas DPS (State Police). Once you complete the academy, you take the State exam, and on passing, the agency puts you on as a regular officer. Smaller agencies will "sponsor" you, but it is usually up to you to pay for the academy. On completion, again the sponsoring agency will usually hire you for their department. One benefit of paying your own way, is that you are not obligated to an agency in case a better offer comes about. I spent 21 years in Law Enforcement, have a few "atta boys", and a lot of battle scars. Being asked to come back by a couple of agencies, but wife is not too happy... I moved from Indiana MANY years ago, and fell into this, it's been great.


----------



## BronzeVessel (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies. The information, as well as just having brothers reply, means a lot to me. Just got an email from Louisville Metro Police today, informing me that they set me up for a condensed employment process, since im out of state. The dates are for mid June. Since i really want to relocate to Texas, im gonna utilize the information i received from everyone here and try to land something in Texas. 

Again, I appreciate everyone's help.


----------

